

Method and system for shockwave attenuation via electromagnetic arc - kjhughes
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8981261.PN.&OS=PN/8981261&RS=PN/8981261

======
jkot
> _A method and system for attenuating a shockwave propagating through a first
> medium by heating a selected region of the first fluid medium rapidly to
> create a second, transient medium that intercepts the shockwave and
> attenuates its energy density before it reaches a protected asset_

RPG protection on tanks works on similar principle. Americans have it for
decades, Russians for past 15 years.

------
pavel_lishin
Interesting (and obvious) that the patent images show a military vehicle; what
non-military purposes could this be used for?

~~~
mundacho
Flight MH17 can be an example.

~~~
trhway
MH17 was downed by the shrapnel from the missile, not the shockwave. The BUK
missile's shrapnel number, density and speed was designed to take down, in
particular, armored planes like A-10 (into the face, not from behind), so the
plasma expansion speed to affect the shrapnel should be on the order of
several Mach, something like jet exhaust for example.

------
dang
Title changed from "Boeing's force field patent".

~~~
kjhughes
...which I'd already toned down from CNET's article, "Boeing patents 'Star
Wars'-style force fields",

[http://www.cnet.com/news/boeing-patents-star-wars-style-
forc...](http://www.cnet.com/news/boeing-patents-star-wars-style-force-
fields/)

where I first found the patent link, but using the actual patent title as
you've done is better still.

